# advise ASAP please!!



## j66213b (May 12, 2008)

ok so i have a fully established tank at least a year old... its a standard 55g 220W light tons of C02 20lb tank w/ over saturated reactor w/ co2 mist drop checkers always yellow and fish aren't at the surface so i they are good.. plants always pearling during photo period. i have a mix of onyx and ecco and dose P ferts daily (too expensive).. so my wife is giving me 180$ for my tank for my b-day and i was doing to order ADA AS im scared it going to blow up my tank kill my fish and melt my plants lol but i think i can control it..... should i get AS or something els to upgrade... now i was planning on leaving a small base amount of my substrate to keep it N-bacteria load and mixing it w/ a 6L bag of power sand special and capping that w/ 3 9L bags of AS i also have a Fluval FX5 loaded w/ bio media will i be ok also have a large plant load... but have a few expensive plants erios and others.... help advise please... heres a pic o the tank


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

Your plants will love the aquasoil, but you'll have to really stay on top of water changes the first couple weeks to keep the ammonia down. After that, you'll enjoy lush plants.

-Dave


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Dave is right about your plants loving aquasoil. They will grow like crazy. You will have to be very careful about your fish. I changed my 125g over. I kept my fish out of the tank for about a month. Every day I dosed Prime for the entire gallonage of the tank. Every other day I would do a 50% water change. I had lots of plants. They grew like gangbusters. I used a aged filter. I kept all my hardscape which had nutrifying bacteria on them. I would not have kept my fish in. I got a rubbermaid 33g and hung an HOB on the side. I changed about 1/3 water in there every other day. I only lost about 4 fish and 2 of the 2 committed suicide (khuli's trying to swim into filter intake). I would do it all over again. It might be work but the difference in the plants you can grow is amazing!


----------

